# Clicking Axle



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I just noticed my pop's 2008 brute force 750's rear left axle is clicking. There seems to be a small hole in it and some grease has came out. He had repacked it a few rides ago because it waas doing the same thing, but now it's all out. You can hear metal on metal contact when turing and it sounds bad. I'm assuming I need a new axle...:thinking: If I do need a new axle what is the cheapest?:33: Not trying to buy gorillas or rhinos because I don't even break them with my 2' lift and he doesn't ride rough. See some aftermarkets on Ebay for $100 new from The-CV-Man What do you all recommend new OEM or New aftermrket?

Thanks For Reading


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The STI SLASHER has given me good service I think they're $139

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

The CV-man has good quality parts. I have used him several times. I would remove the axle and take the CV joint off and inspect what is wrong with it. More than likely you can replace just the part you need instead of the whole axle. Not a hard job at all.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> The CV-man has good quality parts. I have used him several times. I would remove the axle and take the CV joint off and inspect what is wrong with it. More than likely you can replace just the part you need instead of the whole axle. Not a hard job at all.


Really easy to do. You can buy new boots as well that come with clamps and grease. Just pay attention when it comes apart and make sure everything is nice and clean before it goes back together.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> The STI SLASHER has given me good service I think they're $139
> 
> 
> Dont waste your money on a STI. I put two new ones in the back of rhino in june, called home yesterday wifey said they was in the feild and heard a POP,broken STI. Gorillas will be installed. Lessoned learned dont go cheap on the drive line its what gets you there and back wanna save money buy cheap break pads.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I got axles for sale, and if you don't want to buy used I say go with rhino I have one and it's a tough axle.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Rear Left and Rear Right are interchangeable, meaning they can go on either side? Thanks


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

the rear axles are interchangeable as far as i know


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yes left and right are interchangable in the rear. I reccomend a seal change also when you are there, if you haven't already. It's preventative maintinance.

Rhino gets my vote...half the price of rilla


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

sloboy said:


> JLOWERY said:
> 
> 
> > The STI SLASHER has given me good service I think they're $139
> ...


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay thanks guys. I think I'm going to go for the cheap $100 one from CV Restoration or the CV Man, if i don't find a used OEM locally.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

You should also look into our ADR Axles that start at $109.95 and since you are a member of this forum you get a 10% discount.

*KAWASAKI BRUTE FORCE ACCESSORIES - ADR AXLES*


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

forget the cv man ones, i made 3 miles with one, they suck, just suck it up and get a rhino for $179!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

chevzr2 said:


> forget the cv man ones, i made 3 miles with one, they suck, just suck it up and get a rhino for $179!


Yeah after reading all the reviews and complaints on others, rhino looks to be the best deal for the price. When its my turn, its rhinos.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

And you can't beat Super ATV's service, its exceptional.


----------

